# I want to crop my puppys ears



## Ivan928831 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi im new to GO PITULL and this is my first time posting 

Well i have a 11 week old puppy and i was considering cropping his ears but i do now know what kind of crop i should get for him? and can you please provide pictures on what would best fit him

CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE GIVE ME ANNY SUGGESTIONS

here is a picture of him his name is SIMBA
Thank You




this is another picture of him standing on his messy bed he just finished eating he looks mad because he was trying to get a water bottle and his arm looks all muscely 

and his ears always seem to be like that there so cute looking up:


Ive also been looking at a lot of your comments and a lot of pictures of similar looking dogs with their ears cropped and some with their natural ears and i am really liking his natural ears so i might stick with his Natural Ears!!! instead of the cropping look





The white puppy is his friend Smokey he is 1 week older than him so he is 13 weeks old they run around and play fight with each other they have a lot of fun
his owner was also thinking about cropping his ears


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He is super cute. I prefer a short crop on my males; however, they have huge heads and it fits them. I think a show crop would look good on your little guy, maybe slightly shorter. Have you found the vet that you would like to do the crop?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would first find a capable vet and see if they have photos of their work. I personally like a 2in show crop with no or little Bell.

















Xena has a very short crop. Her ears are 1in with no bell. She is a very petite dog tho so it fits her well.


----------



## Ivan928831 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes that what i was thinking to get a short crop for him but i do not know how much its going to cost? or also a show crop
How much did you pay for yours?

i am going to this vet Salinas, CA and Monterey, CA veterinarian providing veterinary care, veterinary laser surgery, laparoscopic spay procedures, ultrasound, endoscopy, digital radiology and laboratory testing for pets in Salinas and Monterey in my city to talk to a vet and tell then what im looking for and what would best fit him


----------



## Ivan928831 (Jan 9, 2011)

i really like the dog to the left in the first picture 
is that a show crop?
and how much was it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You would have to ask your vet what their prices are. I have paid between $250-$450 for my crops, but crop prices can range up to $800+ at certian vets.

CA tends to have higher prices. If you find it cheaper I would be skeptical on the quality.


----------



## Ivan928831 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes I am going to talk to the vet about it and what would be the price and the best choice thank you


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ivan928831 said:


> i really like the dog to the left in the first picture
> is that a show crop?
> and how much was it?


Are you talking about the white dog in my signature? If so, that is a short crop and I paid $350 for both of my males here in Atlanta.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

really depends on the vet call around it cost us close to $500 for our 1st female and then $280 for our recent one. im in canada though . I like the crop slightly shorter then show , we always get ours done now at medium to a point , although with our youngest we asked for more bell.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i personally like between short and show, i will prob go a bit longer with next one but here is cheza she has 1 1/2" with bell


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

All good posts and good info. I have never cropped before because I prefer natural ears. However I am not against the option your dog your choice. I just wanted to say I think Simba has nice natural ears and good luck with finding a good vet to preform the crop.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Sadie said:


> All good posts and good info. I have never cropped before because I prefer natural ears. However I am not against the option your dog your choice. I just wanted to say I think Simba has nice natural ears and good luck with finding a good vet to preform the crop.


I second the great looking ears.

Most Bullies are cropped. 
If you have a smaller ADBA "game looking" dog I would think a little harder if you want it done. I like the natural look for most Bull Dogs myself.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Simba's ears are cute!  They remind me of Kane's.

If you were to go for a crop, I'd go for a show.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Everyone makes a good point of the nice set of natural ears. As much as I love cropping I have a male and a female with a gorgeous set of ears I could dream of cutting.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bulldog's ears just give them so much personality LOL ... Bogart has some great natural ears but when he get's excited they do the funniest things

His ears in there Natural State










LOL when he is excited - I just love the personality their ears give off it cracks me up


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL. They look like they're gonna start spinning like helicopter blades and fly him away!! So cute. 

Kane's used to do the same, but not so much now that he's older.


----------



## Ivan928831 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea I am still thinking about it tho Im going to talk to my vet first
I do like his ears tho when he gets happy he is really playfully and loves to jump around and always gives people he meets kisses and I love how his ears stand up that's why I'm thinking about it but I still need to make my decision thank you guys for the nice comments


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I just gotta say that he's a handsome pup Ivan! Very nice natural ears, but if you get them done, share pics! Personally, I'm a fan of natural ears, but I've seen a few dogs who look good with a nice crop. The show crop is my favorite. But very cute pup nontheless! 

You live in Salinas? My girlfrien lives in Hollister and we go to Salinas sometimes to shop or whatever. Everytime we go there, we hit the fish and chips place next to the mall. So good!! Haha


----------



## Ivan928831 (Jan 9, 2011)

Eric said:


> Well I just gotta say that he's a handsome pup Ivan! Very nice natural ears, but if you get them done, share pics! Personally, I'm a fan of natural ears, but I've seen a few dogs who look good with a nice crop. The show crop is my favorite. But very cute pup nontheless!
> 
> You live in Salinas? My girlfrien lives in Hollister and we go to Salinas sometimes to shop or whatever. Everytime we go there, we hit the fish and chips place next to the mall. So good!! Haha


Yea I live in salinas I sometimes go to the fish and chips when I'm at the mall

Well thanks for the nice comment I definatelly will share pictures if I get them cropped


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

$400 is probably average with blood work and post care.


----------

